# Motor DC 5v reducir velocidad



## dp85 (May 19, 2009)

hola amigos del foro, aqui está mi duda, tengo un carrito que funciona con sensores infrarrojos que no deja que se choque contra objetos a una distancia de 3 cm, pero he aqui el problema: SE CHOCA, ya que la velocidad del carrito hace que se golpee antes de que se frene, utilizo este puente h que les adjunto en el grafico 

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

 que me funciona de maravilla, pero como hago para reducir su velocidad, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## alexus (May 19, 2009)

proba reduciendo el voltaje ola corriente que circula por la bobina de el motorcito.

algo sencillo, hago algunas pruebas y te digo si hay algo mas "sofisticado"


----------



## dp85 (May 21, 2009)

ok gracias


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

contame como te fue!


----------



## fernandoae (May 21, 2009)

Con modulaciòn PWM y usando el buscador del foro como complemento


----------



## dp85 (May 25, 2009)

problemas.......... conecto la resistencia de 100 ohmios que considero una resistencia de bajo valor para que no haya problemas con la corriente y nada que ver.... no anda el juguete


----------



## marioxcc (May 25, 2009)

dp85 dijo:
			
		

> problemas.......... conecto la resistencia de 100 ohmios que considero una resistencia de bajo valor para que no haya problemas con la corriente y nada que ver.... no anda el juguete


¿Pues en donde la has conectado hombre?
Si quieres que el auto vaya a menor rapidez conectala en serie con el motor, aunque claro, se calentará, osea, te generará calor indeseable, consumiendo potencia innesesaria. Intenta modulación por ancho de pulso.
Da mas datos, no podemos leer la mente (Por desgracia).


----------



## luis_mvr (May 25, 2009)

utilza pwm es mas efectivo y no es muy dificil de implementar. solo varia el ancho del nivel alto y con eso varia la velicidad del motor.


----------



## fernandoae (May 26, 2009)

Y lo mas IMPORTANTE: no perdès torque usando PWM...


----------



## yeyo (May 26, 2009)

Es verdad, con PWM vas a tener buen torque y menor RPM de motor por lo que el carro va a moverse sin problemas. Es mas, con un NE555, 3 cap y dos preset tenes todo solucionado.

Saludos!


----------

